# Other Pets > Horses >  Sad

## ZinniaZ

I work with a mare that has a history of aggression and difficulty.  Today, her full sister was euthanized because of aggression.  The sister was quite a lot worse and not handleable by anyone any more.  I know this was a smart decision, but it makes me sad that this horse spent her life afraid and defensive.  I wish I could help them all.   :Sad:

----------


## KachineK

Aww.  That is sad.   :Sad:  I dearly love horses.  I always wish I had a ton of money and a ton of land so I could adopt all the "hopeless" horses out there and give each of them their own private pastures for the rest of their lives.  Best of luck with the one you are working with!

Kachine Kolgon

----------


## ZinniaZ

Thanks, the one I am working with took a turn for the worse this spring with her seasonal hormones.  We finally decided to put her on hormones (regumate) and she is back to being a good sweet mare again.  I am taking her to a show sunday and I am nervous nervous nervous.

----------


## llovelace

> Thanks, the one I am working with took a turn for the worse this spring with her seasonal hormones.  We finally decided to put her on hormones (regumate) and she is back to being a good sweet mare again.  I am taking her to a show sunday and I am nervous nervous nervous.


Best of luck at the show  :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is really very sad.  So sorry for the loss of the horse.  Good Luck at the show though.

----------


## ZinniaZ

Thanks guys.  Hopefully she will be able to keep her wits about her and not leap around too much.  We'll see.  The goal is to get her in the ring, let her be seen, get photos, so we can find the perfect home for her.  If I can succeed with her, I will feel a little like this was for her sister too, if that makes any sense.

----------


## KachineK

Good luck at the show!  I hope your girl finds a perfect forever home with people who will love and understand her.

Kachine Kolgon

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Sorry to hear that. Some are too much. It hurts bad when you can't help them. I've done rescue work all my life. It hurts when you have to put an animal down.
 I had a mare I wanted so bad, but she had almost killed her owner. Mostly due to his stupidity. Boy was she gorgeous. I must admit I was drawn by her spirit and the challenge. I worked with her for months, but I'm not the most experienced. Even with guidance from a trainer we couldn't bring her out of it. My friend, the trainer refused to let me buy her for my own good.  She said as bullheaded as I am, I would end up dead. She is probably right.
 She is wild now, her owner took her home after almost 6 months of recovering. He doesn't do anything with her.Not the best decision, but it was his to make.

----------


## ZinniaZ

Yeah.  I could have tried to help this mare.  But it was too dangerous to go in her stall or be next to her without a wall or bars in between.  I tried to devise safe ways to do it and I ended up just not being able to take the risk.  It would have been wrong for me to do that to my kids.  The most I was able to do was give her cookies and stand near her stall and show her that I wasn't a threat.   :Sad: 

It's the look in their eyes that kills me.  I can see the scared animal hiding in there.  All the aggression and the STUFF traps them.  But I could see her in there.  I just couldn't get her out.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> It's the look in their eyes that kills me.  I can see the scared animal hiding in there.  All the aggression and the STUFF traps them.  But I could see her in there.  I just couldn't get her out.


The look in this mares' eyes was horrible. When you looked in her eye's there was no fear, just vacant. It was like looking into the eyes of an animal that was already dead. So sad! :Sad:

----------

